# what do you think of merkens chocolate



## rosezm (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi
I have recently started to use merkens chocolate for my pretzels rods and chocolate covered strawberries.. it works out fine, however, i am used to callebaut couverture chocolate except i dont want to have to go through the tempering part. However,I find the taste strange and I wounder if my customer would feel the difference too.
Guess my question is, for all chocolate dipped treats does it matter which brand of chocolate you use? Anyone using merkens chocolate and what do your clients say about it?
I am very interested in hearing your experience with it.
thanks a lot


----------



## rosezm (Mar 29, 2005)

anybody please?


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

in my opinion, by not using couverture you are compromising the taste and texture of the final product. i hope im not being rude by saying that i would not choose to eat anything with merkens on it. if you think it tastes strange, then your clients might also agree. i would suggest using a chocolate tempering machine.,


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

I have used Merkins before. I have used the colored stuff (blue, green, purple, red), the peanut butter and the "chocolate". To a discerning palate there is a difference in flavor and texture. Depending on who your customers are some might notice and the majority might not or visa versa.

The real question is why you would want to switch from "real" chocolate to confectionary coating. 

I had the need to do so because I live in the Deep South and we had customers who couldn't make it from the shop to the car without there being some sort of "melt down" when real chocolate was used. Confectionary coating allowed customers to get all the way home or deliver chocolate gifts without there being a break down in appearance.

I could have switched back and forth between the confectionary coating and real chocolate as the season's permitted, but talk about a pain in the rear on many different levels

And then there would be someone who noticed a change in the product and believe it or not a host of people prize consistency in product more than other virtues.

Since you seemed to indicate that it is the desire not to temper chocolate that is leading you to Merkins, my advice would be to either 
1: Continue to use real chocolate because the texture and flavor are superior. 
Or
 2: Skip Merkins and use almond bark (yes the stuff that you can buy at the grocery store) with a little shortening added, to make it slightly softer, because it behaves as Merkins does, has a comparable texture and flavor profile to Merkins and is far cheaper.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

try making your own coating chocolate with a couveture and hard fat. 
that way you have control over the flavor.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

..........


----------



## sadie1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sometimes you just have to use a coating! I too, live in the south and have used Merkens, but I have found a coating that I like better, sold by Chocoley. You can check out their website at www.chocoley.com. They sell all types of chocolate, from couverture to different levels of coatings. It's a personal taste thing, but I like the mouth feel of their chocolates and coatings. You can order samples packages and see what you think. I like it, my customers like, everyones happy.


----------



## terry99d (Mar 19, 2014)

I have used it for years.  I make pour boxes ,name cards ,all kinds of molds, free forms, etc.

 It is very easy to work with. I work with the dark chocolate and the white. Have done weddings, bar mitzvas, birthday parties, etc. Everyone raves about it.

I simply use the microwave and a bowl, open microwave about every 15 sec, and constantly mix so it doesn't burn.

I highly recommend it. Friend and I tasted a lot of chocolate samples at the chocolate show in Phila.,pa.  and chose Merkens.

I don't think you and your customers will be very satisfied.

Terry D


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Nasty stuff.  Cocoa butter has been replaced with another, weird fat.  It won't melt in your mouth like cocoa butter does, and sticks to the roof of your mouth.  There is a huuuuuge difference in all american chocolate products and all European chocolate products, and it all has to do with the U.S. classifications of chocolate


----------

